# Getting Jiggy with it



## Racers (16 Jul 2008)

Hi, Folks

I had an idea the other day for a gauge to measure the inside of something so I knocked one up today here it is.





Bottom




And here are the parts




Its a block with 4 holes in they all go right through. The wedge thats tapered on both sides clamps the long rods its operated by the tapered dowel, just push it to clamp the rods in place and release it to reset. I think it needs some hard wood for the wedges it works well.

In use






Pete


----------



## mpooley (16 Jul 2008)

nice one !  

I think i would have the rods bevelled at the end to go into corners but still have a flat edge to mark out against,

oh and i cant see what the hole is for in the centre ? I am probably being dim


----------



## WellsWood (16 Jul 2008)

Excellent work Pete. However, the thread is clearly a thinly veiled excuse to show off your woodworking library :lol: 

Does this count as a "driveby gloat" if there's no actual tools involved?


----------



## Racers (16 Jul 2008)

Hi,

MarkW The hole in the center is for the wedge that locks the rods, it goes right through so you can remove it.

mikepooley Yes, sorry about the driveby, but it is tempered by my inability to read :wink:


----------



## DaveL (16 Jul 2008)

Pete,

Your going to be in trouble when SWMBO finds that you have stolen a pair of her knitting needles and also cut the ends off. :shock: 

Nice drive by and the idea is useful as well. 8)


----------



## brianhabby (16 Jul 2008)

Nice idea, and you've nearly got as many books as me :lol: 

regards

Brian


----------



## OPJ (17 Jul 2008)

Nice work Pete, I like it.


----------



## Niki (17 Jul 2008)

Very nice Pete

But....I don't have even one of your books....   

Oh yes, another nice jig that will get lost in the "woods" of the "General Woodworking" and only God knows how to "Search" for it... :evil: 

niki


----------



## Fred01 (17 Jul 2008)

Very nice jig. Great idea.


----------



## frugal (17 Jul 2008)

Why is it that everyone else's 'just knocked together' are better than the things I intend to make


----------



## Anonymous (17 Jul 2008)

Niki":fxio91nd said:


> Oh yes, another nice jig that will get lost in the "woods" of the "General Woodworking" and only God knows how to "Search" for it... :evil:
> 
> niki



Not so sure that even he knows where to find what (jig) he's after. :?


----------



## Anonymous (17 Jul 2008)

frugal":1hj2407h said:


> Why is it that everyone else's 'just knocked together' are better than the things I intend to make



How is it that people think of so many great ideas when all I can do is stand there scratching my head and thinking....'there _*must*_ be an easier way than this!!!'


----------



## CWatters (18 Jul 2008)

How many books? Is it one per birthday?


----------



## Racers (18 Jul 2008)

Hi,

One per birthday! I wish, I won't see 49 again.


Pete


----------



## Racers (13 Aug 2008)

Hi,

Update

I replaced the chock (the small bit) with one made from rosewood and it locks the rods much better than the original soft one, the clamping wedge could also do with replacing with a harder one. If you make one can I suggest some hardwood for all the parts. 

Pete


----------



## Tiggy Liggy (8 Sep 2008)

Very nice idea and nicely made too.


----------



## wabbitpoo (17 Oct 2008)

Surely I am being thick, but once you have used it inside your space, how do you transfer that measurement some place else?


----------



## joesoap (18 Oct 2008)

I thought the smart answer for the 'other' hole would have been , to hold the pencil , No !


----------



## Racers (20 Oct 2008)

Hi,

A couple of blocks of wood, a pair of squares, the wall and your hand, two jellies, all with varying degrees of accuracy :wink: 

Its very good at checking is openings are square.


Pete


----------



## Nev Hallam (26 Oct 2008)

2 Things pete! first what's wrong with a tape?
2nd did you choose that block of your bookshelf purposly or was it a random decision? he he!
But in all honesty its not a bad idea!


----------



## maltrout512 (27 Oct 2008)

Nice tip. I use flat pieces of wood about 20mm wide and 10mm thick, that have a slot cut in each and are held with two bolts with wing nuts. The ends are pointed to fit into corners. Thats only my preference.


----------



## Racers (27 Oct 2008)

Hi, Nev

Yes I did choose that one on purpose not the one next to it with my knitting patterns in :wink: 


Pete


----------



## crazylilting (21 Apr 2009)

Thats very much like this one but much bulkier.

http://www.leevalley.com/wood/page.aspx?c=1&p=32585&cat=1,43513

The veritas one looks like it would be easier to measure between the points but it's nice to see a home made one


----------



## Night Train (21 Apr 2009)

Nice work, very smart looking.

I've never bothered making up a clamp for my pinch sticks. I just hold them really tight!

However, I do only use them for checking squareness when gluing up. so it needs to be quick.

Mine are also roughly 15x10mm section and a chisel point at each end.


----------

